# Log of The Lifter



## AnimalLifter (Nov 4, 2021)

Yo Bros

This my log..

Standard - Bread n Butter work out is .. 3 x 10 reps of everything.

today - i done 3 x 15 reps and it was deep.

.. This my Log though... you'll see mate


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 4, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> Yo Bros
> 
> This my log..
> 
> ...


Post some starting stats so you'll be able to look back on your progress


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 4, 2021)

Keep it going you grimy limey


----------



## sfw509 (Nov 5, 2021)

I'll be following along bro.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 6, 2021)

Today done a work out.

Warm up:
1x10 OHP

Workout: (deloaded 5kg) 
4x10 OHP
1x10 curl 

Wasnt feeling it but decent workout... maybe im still ill or need more rest


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 6, 2021)

deadass all uve done in the past 3 days was one lil workout of just ohp?


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 6, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> deadass all uve done in the past 3 days was one lil workout of just ohp?


OHP is better than no OHP bro.

My full workout is OHP, Curls, shrugs, bent over rows and more bro.

Just wasnt feeling it lastnight


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 7, 2021)

Wow epic workout.

Warm up:
10 x OHP.

Workout: (added 10Kg)

4X10 (sometimes 15) Bent Over Rows with BB
2 X 10 Bent Over Rows with DB
3 x 10 Press Ups (hit failure on last one)
5 x 10 Shrugs (Hold) 

Felt like some f**king MONSTER!!!!

Leaving Curls for next time lad


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 8, 2021)

i feel ill tonight.

fell asleep on the bath twice


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 8, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> i feel ill tonight.
> 
> fell asleep on the bath twice


I get scared when that happens in case I drown lol


----------



## Supersonic88 (Nov 8, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> Wow epic workout.
> 
> Warm up:
> 10 x OHP.
> ...



You go to a gym Lee or train at home? If at home would strongly recommend joining a gym - you're not going to make much if any progress with that TBH mate


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 8, 2021)

Supersonic88 said:


> You go to a gym Lee or train at home? If at home would strongly recommend joining a gym - you're not going to make much if any progress with that TBH mate


How you know my name? ... You stalker bro? .. You STALKING me? hahaha

I started at home... Went to a gym - Gyms aint open when i workout at 2am and im not sucking Mr.Manager off and going in at 9am or 12pm like a muppet...

i grew most with Cable Machine coz the Movements on it.... F**k going to a gym - i dont workout 9 to 5.. plus tramps there can give me covid... You cant make noise in a gym (no noise no growth).

For you Lads a GYM is epic.. all the machines and ECT.. but when i look at it i picture 50 Karens in there wanking over each others f**king reps. ''go on lad yes yes thats it yes .. ram it in my bum.. YES!!!!'' 

im not allowed near 'The Public' .. im too aggressive and they are too easily offended - its safer for everyone that i do it at home


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 8, 2021)

There's a nice one you can do at home bro (apart from leg press, so just add those sets to squats lol) I used to train at home, can get epic results tbh


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 9, 2021)

Had workout.

felt abit half motivated.. but thats not my fault lads is it?

Warm up:

5x OHP

Workout:

5 x 10 Curls BB
3 x 10 Bent Over DBs

Still sore in some areas but did well on curls laaaad


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 9, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> Had workout.
> 
> felt abit half motivated.. but thats not my fault lads is it?
> 
> ...


So are u only gunna do ohp and curls?


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 9, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> So are u only gunna do ohp and curls?


OHP is good warm up.

i only have a BenchBar atm... i need a gym or a cable machine...

Wind your noodle back in lad i do one-ended Rows with it as well haahaha


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 12, 2021)

Had a workout

Warm up:

5 x OHP
5 x DL into OHP

Workout:
10 DL into OHP
5 x 10 DB Bent Over Rows
3 x 10 Shrugs



i duno... felt kinda weak... iv upped the weight last time so im still adjusting to it


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 13, 2021)

had work out

warm up:

10 x DL into OHP 

Workout:

5 x DB Bent over Rows
10 x OHP (i was fucked for some reason)
2 x 10 Bent over Row with BenchBar
10 x Curls

i still feel fucked


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 13, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> had work out
> 
> warm up:
> 
> ...


i mean 5 x 10 DBs

i think the DL into OHP is best warm up


----------



## shackleford (Nov 13, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> i mean 5 x 10 DBs
> 
> i think the DL into OHP is best warm up


I'm having trouble picturing this dl into ohp. do you deadlift a light weight, than do something like a hang clean to get it up and then press it?


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 14, 2021)

shackleford said:


> I'm having trouble picturing this dl into ohp. do you deadlift a light weight, than do something like a hang clean to get it up and then press it?


gonna be hard to explain... easy movement though.

DL the weight up waist Height, then pull it up to shoulders/chest (elbows folded, weight should be stable) then Push it from as an OHP.

Whole movement your palms are facing outwards (inwards kinda into the DL part).

well.. in an OHP, your first movement of picking weight up and getting into OHP position is basically the Exercise, you just repeat it 10 times.


----------



## shackleford (Nov 14, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> gonna be hard to explain... easy movement though.
> 
> DL the weight up waist Height, then pull it up to shoulders/chest (elbows folded, weight should be stable) then Push it from as an OHP.
> 
> ...


ok got it. thanks


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Nov 14, 2021)

I'm disappointed. I saw something about a log and got excited. I thought we were talking about training log press for a second


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 14, 2021)

Had workout

Warm up:

10 DL into OHP... ill call them 'Dog Presses' from now on

Work out: (Deload)

4 x 10 Bent over Rows
4 x 10 Curls
10 Dog Presses

i think i hit a nerve and feel pains in my shoulders/arms like im ill


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 18, 2021)

had workout.

Warmup:

10 x Dog Press (hurt.. felt like being smashed by a car)

Workout:

4 x 10 DB Bent over Rows 
5 curls (weak AF)


Just felt fucked lad.... couldnt go on ... too much ass on TV distracting me


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 18, 2021)

Sorry man but your workouts are complete shit.
What progress do you expect from that????
You need to step it up biiiiiiiig time.....


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 18, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Sorry man but your workouts are complete shit.
> What progress do you expect from that????
> You need to step it up biiiiiiiig time.....



i just wasnt feeling it bro.. nothing i can do. its a sign i need a new diet or more rest


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 18, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> i just wasnt feeling it bro.. nothing i can do. its a sign i need a new diet or more rest


Yea but every workout in your log is the same bro.
I'm not trying to beat you up but more so educate you that ur wasting your time doing what ur doing.
You need to spend more time in the gym, up the intensity and push yourself harder.
As for your diet, I'm sure that could use improvements as well.
Bodybuilding is a personal sport/decision whatever you want to call it. It's on you and you only. You get out of it what you put into it.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 18, 2021)

iv been Lifting Too heavy and its stunting my progress.

i only know 3 x 10 = Gainz..

can anyone help me with a routine? lighter one for gainz though


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 18, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> iv been Lifting Too heavy and its stunting my progress.
> 
> i only know 3 x 10 = Gainz..
> 
> can anyone help me with a routine? lighter one for gainz though


What's your next workout?
I can give you an idea for reps/sets, you have to figure out the weights


----------



## AnimalLifter (Nov 18, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> What's your next workout?
> I can give you an idea for reps/sets, you have to figure out the weights


decent curl sets... ohp and traps ... if its easy ill do more


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 18, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> decent curl sets... ohp and traps ... if its easy ill do more


Dumb, let's try this instead...

Dumbell side lateral raises:
(pyramid up in weight and down in reps each set, last couple reps each set should be hard af, so u determine the weight,  this goes for all exercises)
5 sets:
25, 20, 15, 12, 10 reps.

Dumbell front raises:
Same as above

Dumbell rear dealt flys (seated):
Same as above

Dumbell or barbell overhead press:
5 sets:
15,12,10,8,6-8

Dumbell or Smith machine shrugs:
5 sets to failure increasing weight each set

There are many variations for each of these exercises, this is just a simple outline.
If you have the energy to hit biceps after that, by all means have at it. I personally put some tricep movements in on my shoulder days instead, nothing much, and usually in the beginning, to get them warmed up for the overhead press.
Start with this, then you can include dropsets,  forced reps, etc.
Lmk how it goes....


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 18, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> iv been Lifting Too heavy and its stunting my progress.
> 
> i only know 3 x 10 = Gainz..
> 
> can anyone help me with a routine? lighter one for gainz though


I sent you a 5 day split bro, scroll back, it's in this thread 🤦‍♂️ lol


----------



## GTWMT (Nov 18, 2021)

GTWMT said:


> There's a nice one you can do at home bro (apart from leg press, so just add those sets to squats lol) I used to train at home, can get epic results tbh


Here lol


----------



## eazy (Nov 18, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> iv been Lifting Too heavy and its stunting my progress.
> 
> i only know 3 x 10 = Gainz..
> 
> can anyone help me with a routine? lighter one for gainz though








						Log of The Lifter
					

Yo Bros  This my log..  Standard - Bread n Butter work out is .. 3 x 10 reps of everything.  today - i done 3 x 15 reps and it was deep.  .. This my Log though... you'll see mate



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## Yano (Nov 20, 2021)

While you are learning a new system and adjusting your routine look into and do some reading on NAT. Neural Adaption Training basically being strong isn't just muscles its also neural drive , the denser the motor neurons and signal the stronger you are. You can build neural drive and density by doing slow and timed lifts. Take a squat for instance , a 5 count on the descent nice and slow , pause for two at the bottom , then drive like fuck to get the rep. Adding things like that in to what Gibz wrote out for you will get you where you want to be. Listen to him the guys a beast.


----------

